# Attention Auckland EV'ers



## Nick Smith (Oct 26, 2007)

No takers huh?

Well the next EVent will likely be the third annual EV builders expo to be hosted at Unitech this year on the 27 July. Thanks Theo!

Please get the word out and we can make this a BIG one.

Entry is FREE which should help


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

We are going to have a "Garage Raid" next month - only one EV and it is probably a bit far for you unfortunates who live so far from civilization


----------

